# Rote Liste von Abzocker-Seiten?



## Vinylist (28 Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen...

Mich würde es mal interessieren, ob es irgendwo eine rote Liste der Seiten gibt, die als eindeutige Abzocke, Phishing oder Spamming herauskristaliert haben.
Das wäre mal echt interessant zu erfahren, weil man in Foren immer wieder über einzelne solcher Seiten liest, aber ich bisher noch keine Gesamtliste gefunden habe, auf der alle aufgelistet wurden, damit man die direkt meiden kann...

Wer weiß drüber mehr?


----------



## sascha (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rote Liste von Abzocker-Seiten?*

Zum Thema Abo- und Vertragsfallen gibt es eine -wenn auch längst nicht vollständige - Liste des Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverbands (vzbv).

http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2007.pdf


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rote Liste von Abzocker-Seiten?*

Diese Listen bringen wenig. Zum einen schiessen ständig neue Seiten z.T mit 
Umleitungen auf bereits existierende aus dem Boden, zum anderen hilft es denjenigen, die bereits
 den Ärger haben auch nicht viel, da bekannte Seiten in zig Foren "behandelt" werden und  die, die
 zukünftige "Kandidaten" sind, schaun garantiert nicht vorher ind Internet um sich zu informieren, was 
gut und was böse ist. Wichtiger wäre es endlich ein breites Gefahrenbewußtsein für das Internet zu vermitteln, entsprechende Vorsicht walten zu lassen und die "Klickomanie" einzudämmen. Vor allem 
der geradezu  sträfliche Leichtsinn, mit dem persönliche Daten an völlig unbekannte Adressaten 
weitergegeben wird, ist erschreckend.


----------



## Vinylist (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rote Liste von Abzocker-Seiten?*



sascha schrieb:


> Zum Thema Abo- und Vertragsfallen gibt es eine -wenn auch längst nicht vollständige - Liste des Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverbands (vzbv).
> 
> http://www.vzbv.de/mediapics/kostenfallen_im_internet_2007.pdf


Vielen Dank für den Tipp.

Vielleicht könnte man, wenn man sich hier im Forum umsieht, eine eigene Liste erstellen und die posten, da ja doch immer wieder in ähnliche Fallen tappen?

Aber ich denke, da könnte man sich mit ranhalten, da diese Art Seiten immer mehr aus dem Boden sprießen und dem Internet-Benutzer das Leben zur Qual machen...


----------



## technofreak (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rote Liste von Abzocker-Seiten?*



Vinylist schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man, wenn man sich hier im Forum umsieht, eine eigene
> Liste erstellen und die posten, da ja doch immer wieder in ähnliche Fallen tappen?.


Blacklists bringen überhaupt nichts, da diejenigen, die gefährdet sind,  garantiert nicht vorher
 hier reinschaun oder auf Seiten, die diese Listen aufführen. 
Diese  Vorschläge existieren  bereits seit der Dialerzeit (2002). Dort haben sie ebenfalls 
absolut  nichts gebracht. (es  gibt solche Listen auch heute noch ) 

Hier wird es sie  definitiv nicht geben. (weder damals noch heute)


----------



## sascha (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rote Liste von Abzocker-Seiten?*

TF hat schon recht, das bringt nichts: Diejenigen, die auf so einen Schmu nicht hereinfallen, brauchen auch keine Liste. Und diejenigen, die auf solche Abzocker hereinfallen, werden nicht hier vorbeischauen - zumindest nicht, _bevor _sie hereingefallen sind...


----------



## Vinylist (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rote Liste von Abzocker-Seiten?*



sascha schrieb:


> zumindest nicht, _bevor _sie hereingefallen sind...



Das stimmt auch wieder, schließlich bin ich ja auch erst _nach_ dem Reinfallen auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden und weiß es inzwischen sehr zu schätzen.

Mich hat es einfach nur interessiert, wie viele es von diesen Seiten mittlererweile gibt.
Aber wahrscheinlich würde ich danach meinen Internetanschluß sofort kündigen...


----------



## webwatcher (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rote Liste von Abzocker-Seiten?*



Vinylist schrieb:


> Mich hat es einfach nur interessiert, wie viele es von diesen Seiten mittlererweile gibt.
> Aber wahrscheinlich würde ich danach meinen Internetanschluß sofort kündigen...


Warum?  


Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wichtiger wäre es endlich ein breites Gefahrenbewußtsein für das Internet zu vermitteln, entsprechende Vorsicht walten zu lassen und die "Klickomanie" einzudämmen. Vor allem
> der geradezu  sträfliche Leichtsinn, mit dem persönliche Daten an völlig unbekannte Adressaten
> weitergegeben wird,  ist erschreckend.


Wer sich aufmerksam  und  vorsichtig im WWW bewegt, hat nichts  zu befürchten.
Bei den Recherchen zu diesen Seiten bewege ich mich auf hunderten von dubiosen 
Adressen und hab noch nie Ärger gehabt. 
Das "gewußt wie" ist viel wichtiger als "gewußt wo und wer"


----------



## Vinylist (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rote Liste von Abzocker-Seiten?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Bei den Recherchen zu diesen Seiten bewege ich mich auf hunderten von dubiosen
> Adressen und hab noch nie Ärger gehabt.
> Das "gewußt wie" ist viel wichtiger als "gewußt wo und wer"



Respekt!
Also, inzwischen bin ich auch sensibilisiert, obwohl ich vorher schon dachte (!) ich wäre vorsichtig... Aber errare humanum est, ich bin auch nicht perfekt und deswegen auch in diese Situation geraten, auch nach einer Blacklist zu fragen...


----------



## webwatcher (8 April 2009)

*AW: Rote Liste von Abzocker-Seiten?*



Vinylist schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man, wenn man sich hier im Forum umsieht, eine eigene Liste erstellen und die posten, da ja doch immer wieder in ähnliche Fallen tappen?


Aus aktuellem Anlass:
 So schnell wie opendownload sich täglich ja stündlich neue Tarnadressen in der  
Googleadsensewerbung  zulegt, könnte das zum Fulltimejob werden,  der absolut nichts bringt. 

Der schlichte Rat alles,  was per Spam kommt ( sofort ab in die  Tonne)  oder in  
Google über Anzeigen (gelb hinterlegt) als Pseudotreffer angezeigt wird, mit größtem Mißtrauen
 zu betrachten, hilft wesentlich mehr als alle roten oder schwarzen Listen, die eh niemand  liest, 
bevor er in die Falle  tappt. 

Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------

